
A list of every book Paul Graham has mentioned - richardreeze
https://www.mostrecommendedbooks.com/recommender/Paul-Graham
======
Elof
I’m pretty sure Paul Gram has mentioned more books than that in a single
tweet.

~~~
richardreeze
What tweet? Would love to see more.

Edit: Found 2
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1097510657497411584?lang=en](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1097510657497411584?lang=en)
and
[https://twitter.com/paulg/status/617120302116438016](https://twitter.com/paulg/status/617120302116438016)

------
tsjq
>[https://www.mostrecommendedbooks.com](https://www.mostrecommendedbooks.com)

that's an interesting site.

would love to see one for podcasts too. :)

------
warlock_0707
[http://www.paulgraham.com/raq.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/raq.html)

Also, SICP.

